# צריך קצת הכוונה כיצד ללמד עברית לאמריקאים.



## salinge7 (5/10/09)

צריך קצת הכוונה כיצד ללמד עברית לאמריקאים. 
חברים שלום, אני הולך לנסות להתחיל ללמד חברים אמריקאים עברית. הבעייה היא שאף פעם לא לימדתי דבר, במיוחד לא שפה שלמה. יש לכם המלצות למבנה שיעור? (שעה שלמה?) איך להתחיל, מעבר לאלף בית? אוצר מילים? מקורות\אתרים טובים\פורומים שעוסקים בלימוד עברית? טבלאות עם מילים נפוצות? אני מנסה להתאפס על עצמי ולבנות איזשהי מערכת או "מסלול". תודה מראש, שיהיה לכם יום נפלא, רוני


----------



## forglemmigej (6/10/09)

ראה פה 
פה


----------



## איריס אהרון (7/10/09)

לימודי עברית 
היי אני מורה כבר הרבה שנים ומלמדת באמריקה עברית כחמש שנים. מהנסיון שלי, הדבר החיוני ביותר הוא הדבר ההכרחי ביותר... מה הכוונה? שים לב למה הוא רוצה ללמוד עברית ומה הוא רוצה להשיג בכך? אחרי שתענו ביחד על השאלות הללו - תהייה לך תוכנית לימודים מפורטת.......... תעשו טבלה ותחלקו את התוכנית לשני חלקים - כתיבה/קריאה       ושיחה בנושא כתיבה וקריאה - חשוב ללמד מה שצריך - לא בטוח שהוא צריך גם דפוס וגם כתב!!! בנושא השפה - חשוב לדעת עם מי הוא רוצה לדבר (יהודים אמריקאים? ישראלים?) - להפתעתך בוודאי, יש הבדל בין השניים. ייתכן וכל הכיון של הלמידה הוא כתוצאה מרצון לדעת על היהדות והתורה ואז...... הכיווון יהייה שונה..... בקיצור...... מורכב - אבל תתחיל מהידע המוקדם הזה... ואם יהיו לך שאלות יותר ספציפיות, אני תמיד כאן! בהצלחה איריס


----------



## טוני519 (7/10/09)

היי אחי 
אני מסכים שאתה צריך ללמוד להם את הדקדוק חיוני.אחי, נולדתי באוקראינה וחיו בארה"ב במשך שמונה עשרה שנים.אני פשוט אוהב את הערץ ואני מקווה לעשות העלייה בקרוב. אני מרגיש שעברית היא שפה  שלי למרות שאני לא חיה בישראל עדיין.דרך אגב, האמריקאים לא יכולים לומר את האות "ל".אני יכול בגלל אני מדבר את הרוסית.תגיד להם לצפות בסרטים עם כתוביות.


----------



## דפנה741 (8/10/09)

ספר למי דומות האותיות 
הי, יש ספר לסיוע בלימוד והכרות עם אותיות הא' ב' אמנם לילדים במקור אך אולי השיטה יכולה גם לעזור למבוגרים שלא יודעים את השפה. לינק לאתר- http://www.therapist.co.il/book/index.php בהצלחה.


----------

